# Elijah Wood's first movie...



## Majimaune (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm not sure if this is common knowledge but I was watching Back To The Future 2 last night and in the credits under Video Game Boys was Elijah Wood. If you want to check it out its scene 4 or 5 and he's the shorter one. I found that really interesting that the guy who went on to play Frodo started as an extra who has one or two lines in Back To The Future 2.


----------



## Thráin II (Jan 15, 2007)

Iornically or not, most actors start out as extras and work their way up. In some cases it's instant success, but wheter in a play or a TV show or even a movie, most actors start out with small roles.


----------



## Majimaune (Jan 16, 2007)

Yes but this movie was made in 1985 or something like that. And it was purely by chance that I saw the name there. How uncommen is it that your just watching the credits of something and then you see the name of someone whos been in three of the biggest movies made of all time.


----------



## Sarah (Jan 16, 2007)

You mean you only recognized him in the credits and not while he was acting? Come on, who can mistake those big beautiful blue eyes?


----------



## Majimaune (Jan 16, 2007)

Sarah said:


> You mean you only recognized him in the credits and not while he was acting? Come on, who can mistake those big beautiful blue eyes?


Yes I only recognised him in the credits. He's like six years old in it. And you can hardly see his eyes. You have a look...if you can find it.


----------



## Sarah (Jan 16, 2007)

Oh I did, and yes the first time I watched Back to the Future II after seeing Lord of the Rings I knew immidiately it was him.

Kind of like the first time I watched Forest Gump after watching The Sixth Sense I knew it was Haley Joel Osmet. Now granted there's less of an age difference for him, but still a noticeable maturity between the two movies.


----------



## Violanthe (Jan 17, 2007)

Can't say I'm surprised. I remember quite a few movies he was in pre-LOTR. He's almost exactly my age, so I saw him in a lot of coming of age pre-teen movies, you know, the kind you go to see when you're 13 because going to the movies and the mall is the only thing you really can do out with your friends at age 13


----------

